# Cornbread Recipes



## Guest (Aug 29, 1999)

This is my Mother's recipe:Mexican Corn Bread:1 cup Cream Corn1 cup Sour Cream or Buttermilk2 beaten Eggs1/2 cup Green Onions2 tablespoons Bell Peppers1/4 to 1/2 cup cooking Oil2 or 3 Jalapeno Peppers1 1/2 cup Corn Meal1 cup Grated CheeseMix well.Bake at 350 degrees until done (this takes a long time to bake---45 min to 1 hr. Just keep watch on it). ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Another of Mother's recipes. You know the old saying, "Don't knock what you haven't tried!"Crackling Bread:Boil crackling (1/2 lb.) in about 1 cup water, til soft (5 or 10 minutes). Stir; add buttermilk and self-rising meal to consistency of corn bread.Heat grease in small skillet. Add mix; cook at 450 degrees til brown (20 or 30 minutes).------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

This recipe was Homer's---a family friend.Homer's Hush Puppies:2 cups Self Rising Meal1 cup Self Rising Flour 2 tablespoons black pepper1 teaspoon salt5 chopped green onions2 bell peppers (chopped fine)1 chopped onion2 tablespoons garlic saltMix all; add 1 cup or less buttermilk to make a VERY STIFF batter. Drop by teaspoons into hot oil. I use a deep-fry cooker---like Presto's Grand-Pappy. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

To the top.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bettie:How did you know I love cornbread too? I like to add it to a lot of different foods!





















Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Bettie -- I'm nuts about cornbread too, like Jean (mix it up in things, too -- just haven't wanted to try it since I got IBS! But this year, when Lotronex comes out.... cracklin' bread, here I come!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2000)

Persist,Hope you like it..It was good to me, but Danny wasn't wasn't crazy about it....I love Homer's Hushbuppies, and Danny liked them, also.........Love,Bettie------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Friends,I thought I had posted my basic cornbread recipe---but I don't see it here.....so here it is:1 cup Aunt Jemima's Corn Meal Mix1 cup Buttermilk1 egg (beaten)1/4 to 1/3 cup Veg oilMix well.....Heat small amt. of oil in 9 in. cast iron skillet on top of stove, with small amt. of meal sprinkled in it.....when meal is brown, pour cornbread mix in and place in 425 to 450 degree oven, and bake for 15 minutes--top should be brown.....Turn upside-down on plate for a brown, crunchy bottom crust...This has always gone over with my family.. hope it does with yours... ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Bettie,Thanks for these wonderful Cornbread recipies. I love the Jiffy Cornbread Mix. I have a recipie for Brocolli Cornbread that is absolutely fabulous. As soon as I find it, I will post it for you!Brandi


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2000)

Brandi,Hope you will try the basic cornbread and like it......Danny loves the Jiffy Cornbread, but it tastes sweet to me......Hope you find the Brocolli Cornbread recipe-----I have made the Spinach Cornbread and it is good....they could be kinda alike....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

